# 2008 Nissan Sentra 2.0 Head/tail lights change



## brosifflee (May 7, 2012)

Hello everyone, wondering if anyone here has tried to change the headlights and taillights on a 2008 Nissan Sentra 2.0L using the black/gunmetal headlights and taillights they have on a 2.5L SE-R/Spec-V. I compared part numbers and the first part is the same but the second part is different.

2008 Nissan Sentra 2.0L Headlight L&R: 26060-ET000 & #26010-ET000
2008 Nissan Sentra 2.5L Headlight L&R: 26060-ET80B & #26010-ET80B

Someone on eBay is selling the headlights/taillights from a 2.5L and says it will fit all models of the Sentra and I'm going to ask him if there was any alterations but wondering if anyone here has already done so, Thanks ahead for your responses.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The first part of the number is a group number for that part. For example, 15208 is the group number for an oil filter. 15208-55Y00 would be the number for a Hardbody oil filter (among many other models) and 15208-9E000 would be the number for an L30 Altima (and a number of other models). 16400 is a group number for fuel filters and 16546 is a group number for air filters, etc. So, it makes sense that the first number is the same for the repective parts and the last part of the number is different.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes, they are the same, they will fit both the 2.0 and the 2.5.


----------

